# Bibs and parka?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey all, I figure this is where I should ask this. I’m looking into purchasing a set of bibs and a parka for ice fishing/ cold weather fishing in general. Not looking to break the bank but really looking for something that will keep me warm and dry. I’m open to any suggestions and starting points.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

attic armor. well worth the money. mine still does great after 4 or 5 years with it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

look at the Stryker brand, it has sure float in it as well.Love mine, 6 years old now


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Striker Hardwater. Got my bibs and parka for around $130/each at the end of last season, so there are deals to be had if you wait. Had Arctic Armor prior and the Hardwater is leaps and bounds ahead as far as warmth, features, and quality goes.


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Striker Hardwater !


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

Striker seems to be real good. Whatever you buy, and yes, you'll spend a bit more, but buy a flotation suit, and don't look back. Well worth the extra money...! I have an Artic Armor, but at the time did'nt know about Strikers, but i see alot of positive reviews.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Check with Mark's Bait shop he carries floatation suits. That is where I bought mine. By going to Mark's you can try it on to get the right size.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

There's Stryker and then there's everything else. I literally quit taking the shanty after I went to a Stryker suit.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

check out the Frabill I-series suits... several different options at several different prices ... great suits!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

just ordered a new attic armor suit tonight. read reviews and compared prices.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Attic armor, mine is going on 5 yrs now and still like new.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for all of the help guys, I ended up ordering a pair of Striker Gaurdian bibs, waiting to order a parka soon


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

There can be some really good deals on the Striker Predator set. They did some slight redesign (don't know if any functionality changed), so they're clearancing out the old inventory. If you follow this thread, https://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=331034.0 , you'll find some good deals on ice gear.

Scheels has the Predator parka for $100. https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-striker-ice-floating-predator-jacket-(2016)/16482-115104.html


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting the sweet deal RStock. I just ordered a parka....


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

midoh39 said:


> Hey all, I figure this is where I should ask this. I’m looking into purchasing a set of bibs and a parka for ice fishing/ cold weather fishing in general. Not looking to break the bank but really looking for something that will keep me warm and dry. I’m open to any suggestions and starting points.


I have a Mustang suit (Bibs & Parka) that has served me well. Saved my butt when I went through the ice a few years ago near Rattlesnake. The Coastguard wears Mustang. But there are a number of high quality products out there. Never ice fish alone and don't go on the ice without flotation gear. Trust me on this.


----------

